
AOL Instance Messenger to Be Retired - yclept
https://aimemories.tumblr.com
======
el_duderino
More discussion in the other thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15417019](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15417019)

------
Exuma
RIP sweet away messages... I've been with you since the beginning.

